# Subs Needed Holland Michigan



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

Subcontractors Needed for work in Holland and Grand Haven Michigan

Call 616-772-3375


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

If this is who I'm 99% sure it is - beware.

Owes Rick $2000
Owes Brad $500
Owes two guys from Hamilton some amount
Did you ever make that check good for the plows at Stu's?


----------

